# Dying goat and no one available to euthanize..



## jmalder (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a very sick, Boer goat that is down and not getting up. She has been sick a with some sort of parasite that my vet could not find and thus, she is severely anemic. I have tried everything and even sought advice here awhile back but nothing helped her. So, it has come down to her now slowly dying, I am sure. We found her last night lying on her side on the ground and she wouldn't get up. Her breathing sounds raspy and her tongue, eyelids are just about white. We thought she would be dead come morning but no, she was alive. And then, we went to work, came home nine hours later and she is still living! I had put a call into my vet to come check her out and possibly just put her down since she has struggled for so long with this and is always been rather sickly. 
Well, my vet cannot come until tomorrow at 3:00, another roughly 22 hours to go. The poor thing is unable to stand, tries to eat, is shivering and cannot hold her head up. I want to put her down but have no resources to do so. Other vets don't do livestock
I was actually looking to see how to shoot her to put her out of her misery but afraid I will miss or something. This is so awful!!!! Just wanted to share.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm soooo sorry. I have no other advice than yours. So sorry for you 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## jmalder (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for your kindness. My daughter is holding the goat's head in her lap praying she will just pass away. This is brutal. Wish I wasn't such a chicken....I hate that the poor goalie will die all alone in such misery.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you know any hunters that would come put her down for you?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry this is happening, my heart goes out to both you & her.
A bullet is a whole lot cheaper. Praying she passes on her own very soon.
If you need to do it aim at the back/base of head angled toward the jaw.
I am choking back tears.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

A bullet is very humane and you don't have to have that good of aim. Just put the gun close to the goats head and aim it like nancyd says. There are other options you can research using car exhaust but I've never actually done that so I can't comment on how humane it is or if it's even an option for you but I figure you are desperate and might not know that is even an option.

I am so terribly sorry you are having to deal with this, my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

My dad always does a bullet right between the eyes. I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a 4 month old mini horse that was attacked by a full size horse that tore down the fence. He had been treated by a vet, wounds were being tended but were close to the spine. One afternoon he could no longer stand with his back end and vet was unavailable. A single bullet and he was no longer hurting. Broke my heart but it was most humane thing to do. 

I am so sorry for your loss. Sometimes god just needs a new angel. Prayers for you all.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Do you have s neighbor or friend that might be able to help you? If not just prop her on her tummy, cover with blanket and nature will take its course.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm very sorry for you...you can find articles online about how to dispatch a goat. (Articles on butchering) that even have pics to show the proper angle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## jmalder (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone so much! So, the bullet won't richochet off the bone or anything? I am worried I'll miss or it won't kill her and then I've really hurt her. I think I can do it but just very afraid I'll miss.....still looking for courage. This is tough but I know it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

If you can't do it with a bullet then I think your kindest alternative would be to prop her up in a comfortable position and then let Nature take its course. Animals don't fear death or have any regrets about it the way that humans do. She probably isn't in much pain, if any, and as her body gradually shuts down she will just get drowsy and then go to sleep.

It's hard to watch, because agonal breathing (the "death rattle") sounds awful and it can go on for a long time, but by the time she reaches that stage she won't be conscious and she will be well past any sort of suffering.

I'm so sorry that she couldn't get better.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you aim at base of skull from close behind you wont miss & it wont richochet.
When using firearms, goats have to be done this way. They have very hard skull in the front.:hug:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Put the bullet right behind the horns in the soft spot (the swirl) and stand back she will kick a little but she will be gone even while she's kicking.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry you are going through this. It would surely break my heart. I am lucky to have a husband who handles these things as I do not think I could. I hope she passes quickly.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Don't use a high-caliber gun for a close-quarters shot. I think the general advice for goats is to use a 22. Lower-caliber is unlikely to ricochet. But a home defense or long-range hunting gun might be too high-powered.

I'm sorry for your and your girl's pain.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

"A .22 caliber long rifle, 9mm or .38 caliber gun can be used. The muzzle of the gun should be held at least 4 to 10 inches (10-25 cm) away from the skull when fired. The use of hollow-point or soft-nose bullets will increase brain tissue destruction and reduce the chance of ricochet."
http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/vetext/local-assets/pdfs/pdfs_animal_welfare/emergeuth_sheepgoat-1.pdf

"Have a backstop (e.g., an earth berm, manure pile, or something that will stop the bullet if you miss or it over-penetrates) behind the area you are aiming at."
http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/livestock/animalcare/facts/info_euthanasia_shgt.htm


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree with the others. A bullet is very humane and death is instant. I am so sorry this kinda of thing is never easy but watching them slowly fade away is very hard too.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

This is so sad. I hope she either passes quickly or you find someone to help you. I would do it for you if I lived near you. So sorry you are going thro this.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I had to put down a tiny little buck kid..I couldnt ask my son to do it...although sad, it was very fast and humane..it should not richochet. Just aim close to her head...close your eyes and pull the trigger...Im very sorry you are having to deal with this..((HUGS))


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry 
It is a hard thing to think of needing to do but it is in her best interest to put her down quickly.
I've been fortunate to have had a vet euthanise two of my beloved goats as they laid on my lap but I've also held 2 as they passed in my arms on their own. It's heartbreaking and my tears are flowing now for you and your daughter as I know the pain you feel now. I pray your doe does not suffer any longer and that your hearts heal


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugh!! So very sorry you are going through this... Praying for you, that's horrible... Hopefully you will get up the courage, or maybe a friend/neighbor can help. I can't imagine..;(


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I just butchered a wether yesterday, used a .357 right behind the horns. Very quick and I checked the damage later; there's no way he could have felt anything after it fired. I'd rather put them down that way than wait for the vet.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry. I just pray she shut her eyes and is in greener pastures by now.


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

happybleats said:


> I had to put down a tiny little buck kid..I couldnt ask my son to do it...although sad, it was very fast and humane..it should not richochet. Just aim close to her head...close your eyes and pull the trigger...Im very sorry you are having to deal with this..((HUGS))


DO NOT: close your eyes and pull the trigger! That is poor handling of a firearm. She could move and you may miss or wound her, or someone or something may get in front of the gun and be hit on accident!

Yes, this is sad, but good on you for doing the right thing even though it is hard. A good single shot will do the trick. If you can get a neighbor to do it, may be better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## jmalder (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Everyone,
Thank you so much for your kind words and thoughts. I did do it last night and it went smoothly, just like many of you said it would. It was because of you people who responded so quickly to my post that I found the courage to do this. I could not have done this without your support and little TInkerbell is so much better off....she was just tired of trying to fight and now she can rest in peace. My daughter also thanks you for your help. 
This goat forum is such a great source of help and I am so grateful for it. Thank you again She is in a better place.....


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm so sorry you had to let her go. Thank you for taking good care of her to the very end.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, taking care of her to the very end.
Jmadler thank you for sharing the most difficult decision with us.
God bless.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

You were very courageous and gave her loving care right to the end. It can be so hard to euthanize even when we know its the best for them. You did the right thing for her. Bless you and your daughter and may your hearts heal quickly.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very courageous!! I commend you for following through with such a tough task.... So sad it had to come to that, but at least she isn't suffering anymore.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So sorry to read about this, at least she is no longer suffering. I'm glad you found the strength to be able to end her pain, it's not something many people in today's society are able to do.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

You were strong. I hope I can find that strength if it is ever needed.
Thank you for ending her suffering.:tears::angelgoat:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am proud of you!!! I didn't reply because I didn't have any better words then you were getting but I so understand you fear. I have the same to the point it makes me sick to my stomach thinking about them not dying the first go around, I know how hard it is to talk myself into putting something down so I know you went threw heck, but you were brave and did the right thing. You are a awesome loving animal owner!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to go through this and so sorry for your loss. I am also sorry that I just saw this tonight as there is an over the counter item that can be used in the place of beuthanasia solution for cases of extreme need (you must be able to hit a vein and it takes a large amount, but is affordable). I think most stores like TSC, local coops/feed stores, walmart and other pharmacy type stores carry it in stock. Since I am not a vet and do not claim to be one I worry of posting it openly now since the emergency has passed, but if anyone would like the information to keep on hand for future farm animal emergencies please feel free to message me now or later. I am so sorry I was not able to provide this information before hand for you and pray you, and your family during this time as I know our critters are like family to us all! 


Once again I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

my heart breaks for you,,but so glad you could end her suffering quickly..she is in a better place and in no more pain thanks to you!! hugs to you and your daughter!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hugs: Good job with caring for her the best way possible, selflessly. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: I know it is hard.


----------



## jmalder (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you all again It warms my hear to know we made the right decision. Your support meant everything to us!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

jmalder said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Thank you so much for your kind words and thoughts. I did do it last night and it went smoothly, just like many of you said it would. It was because of you people who responded so quickly to my post that I found the courage to do this. I could not have done this without your support and little TInkerbell is so much better off....she was just tired of trying to fight and now she can rest in peace. My daughter also thanks you for your help.
> This goat forum is such a great source of help and I am so grateful for it. Thank you again She is in a better place.....


:hug:

It's not easy,my brother had to put my little doe down,he missed the first time,that was hard to know that..but it was quick.


----------



## ashleyd1 (Oct 5, 2016)

oh my gosh, what themes do you choose for discussion!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread. This is a goat forum. Bringing in an article about human euthanasia is inappropriate. Your link has been removed.


----------

